# Use of bottle jack 'in the field'



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I was prompted to start this thread by somebody looking to find, probably a scissor jack, in their MH.

I have always felt that they are probably not up to the job for a 4-6t MH.

I know bottle jacks are much more powerful but I have some doubts about there use 'in the field' - not literally field, more in its military sense.

I have read up on Google and nearly all advice is to use one on a level surface. Fine in the yard at home, but what about on cambers/hillsides?

The other advice is to use axle jacks. 

I have always thought that instead of carrying bottle jack(s) (and axle stands) and chocks, it would be preferable to call out a tyre service on one's recovery insurance. However it could be a long wait in some remote areas.

My doubts are about using bottle jacks where there is a camber/hillside. The base of these jacks seem to be very narrow in relation to the height one has to lift a MH. Scissor jacks can be positioned with the feet in line with the slope and their footprint is far greater.

Is it safe to use bottle jacks on even a minimum slope?

Alternatively, would it be better to buy a much beefier scissor jack as being more stable if positioned correctly in relation to the slope/camber?

Any advice/experience/solutins will be gratefully received - I do not want to drop my MH.

Geoff


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi


Bottle jacks are best used on the flat or a slight slope. When using one myself I always use a timber pad of about 30cm in diameter and 2cm thick under it. I also try and place a wood pad on top of the bottle jack head. All jacks should be used on the flat with the car / vans handbrake on and in gear to stop movement. Hope this may help. 


teensvan. ------------- steve & ann


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I don't think I'd recommend using a bottle jack except on a level hard surface, it's too easy to become a casualty.:surprise:
I'm not sure why a scissor jack would be much better, they're usually very unstable in one direction - and much more effort is needed to raise the van.
Trolley jacks are better but they're large and heavy for carrying around.

What I do carry is one of these:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raptor-4x...819?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20f6b12863

They'll lift one corner of a M/H easily in a matter of seconds with little effort from any surface, including soft grass. They do need care when in use and anyone buying one should practice in a safe environment first. They're also prone to losing pressure but at least they do it slowly allowing you to pump some more exhaust in when they start to sink down. They're excellent for changing punctures as they can be used in a very small gap if your tyre is flat as a pancake. In use you push them into the gap under the axle, loosen the wheel nuts then pump some exhaust in to allow you to remove the wheel (it only takes a few seconds to lift the van). Allow the van to sink down slowly while you get the spare in situ then you give them another quick exhaust blast to lift again so you can slip the spare on and put a couple of wheel nuts on to hold it. TBH the hardest part is holding the inflation tube against the exhaust.

I've never yet had to use it in anger but have tested it at home and it works very well.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks interesting, the thread on my scissor jack is looking the worse for wear after years of using it to swop winter tyres twice a year and is now quite stiff due to friction.

If you have Alko rear suspension the van should be lifted with the handbrake off or else the van will move as the wheel lifts off the ground, thus putting an upright jack onto a tilt.

Kev


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Bought a one ton trolley jack for safety only problem I can see is having the strength to undo the wheel nuts will probably call the rescue service to help a poor frail pensioner in distress.that should work 

John d


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Jmdarr said:


> Bought a one ton trolley jack for safety only problem I can see is having the strength to undo the wheel nuts will probably call the rescue service to help a poor frail pensioner in distress.that should work
> John d


. . A one tonne trolley jack will definitely NOT do the job safely !


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A small 2 ton trolly jack will do for a 3500kg van, but I would go for the Raptor one that gaspode mentions. 

cabby

edit due to predictive bloody text. thanks tony.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> A small 2 ton trolly jack will do for a 3500kg van, but I would go for the Raptor one that gasped mentions.
> 
> cabby


I think the drink has taken hold:wink2:

tony

Apologies to Gasped:smile2:


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

my own supplied scissor jack was absolutely useless it would just about raise the front wheels but the back was a definite no, no one has muscles that big to turn that bloody handle. replaced it with a bottle jack 2 Ton which is great but used with the care it should have.

on a recent trip we had a tyre problem and the garage only had a 1 ton jack as they only usually dealt with cars, If I had carried a spare bottle jack i could have sold it to them.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Most small "DIY" type of trolley jack will have insufficient lift to remove a wheel from a motorhome if using the correct vehicle manufacturers procedure and jacking points.
If using the correct position for the jack you will have to overcome all of the suspension travel before the wheel will start to lift. 
For the rear especially Alko you should not use the axle tube to raise the vehicle.


If you contemplate a small trolley jack ensure it will actually do what is required of it before you buy or carry it around with you.


A down side of some hydraulic bottle jacks is they are too tall to get in place if the tyre is flat, just another thing to check before you need to use in anger.

The above are (other than cost) the reason the manufacturer supply scissor type of jacks as original equipment, they usually have a huge range closed to open, if used correctly are more than adequate for the emergency situation.


.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

gaspode said:


> I don't think I'd recommend using a bottle jack except on a level hard surface, it's too easy to become a casualty.:surprise:
> I'm not sure why a scissor jack would be much better, they're usually very unstable in one direction - and much more effort is needed to raise the van.
> Trolley jacks are better but they're large and heavy for carrying around.
> 
> ...


Thia actual is a reply and thanks to all who have contributed.

The general consensus has re-affirmed my doubts about bottle jacks in adverse terrain.

I have quoted Ken (Gaspode's) post because it brings the most points together, including the one about botle jacks really only suitable for flat hardstanding - a point made by several of you. The idea of placing it on a 'spreader' board seems to only help if the ground is not solid, but surely cannot avoid the toppling unless the jack were bolted to the board. Maybe a steel plate welded to the base would help. I had also previously taken on the point about the low and high dimensions of a bottle jack.

As for scissor jacks, I agree most supplied seem to be not up to the job. I suggested getting a more robust one. Ken pointed out that they are unstable in one direction - agreed, but what if one aligns the feet with the slope - skiers would understand if I say down the 'fall-line'?

Ken's suggestion of the airbag looks good for slopes/rough terrain - similar to lifting an aircraft with collapsed undercarriage. Just seems a bit expensive at £100 - more than a sub to ADAC.

At the moment I am leaning to the idea of waiting for a recovery/tyre company to bring the right equipment and expertise, and if it is the N. of Scotland, to just sit back in the MH and relax.

I am glad I raised the discussion and grateful that some of my doubts were confirmed - don't like accidents.

Geoff


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Ken's suggestion of the airbag looks good for slopes/rough terrain - similar to lifting an aircraft with collapsed undercarriage. Just seems a bit expensive at £100 - more than a sub to ADAC.


I do agree about the cost Geoff, they can be bought for considerably less, the one I posted the link to was simply the first one I spotted on Ebay. Needless to say I paid considerably less for the one I have (several years ago). Mine is also a 3 tonne, not a 4 tonne. Draper used to sell a 3 tonne but I can't find one for sale ATM, maybe they stopped making them? I don't think you need a 4 tonne one but what you have to watch out for is that the nozzle that fits the exhaust pipe is big enough, M/Hs tend to have quite large exhaust pipes. I used to have a smaller 2 tonne one and although it fitted a car exhaust it wasn't big enough to fit the M/H exhaust.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ken 

Thanks for that. As an aside this thread has been what I consider MHF to be about with good contributions from all - thanks.

I forgot to cover trolley jacks - but I cannot see myself carting a sufficiently robust one round Europe.

Geoff


----------

